# Linux über USB ganz normal laufen lassen. Wie ein fest installiertes Betriebssystem



## Gamestracker (19. Mai 2014)

*Linux über USB ganz normal laufen lassen. Wie ein fest installiertes Betriebssystem*

Hi ,

habe heute mit dem Proggy Linux Live Creator eine USB-Stick mit Ubuntu 14.04 erstellt. 

Ich wollte mal testen wie Linux so ist. 

Stelle aber fest das die Daten auf dem Stick nicht veränderbar sind. Das heißt wenn ich den Rechner Neustarte ist Linux wieder im Ursprungszustand.

Das würde ich gerne ändern und mit dem USB Stick arbeiten.

Vielleicht hat ja einer für mich eine Lösung. 

Gruß Ich


----------



## T-Drive (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Linux über USB ganz normal laufen lassen. Wie ein fest installiertes Betriebssystem*

Mit dem Tool UNetbootin - Download - CHIP
(muss nicht mal installiert werden)
kannst du beim erstellen  des Live-Sys. angeben wieviel Platz auf dem Stick reserviert werden soll um solche Daten zu speichern. 

Bei mir hat das prima geklappt.

Ob das mit dem Live-Creator geht kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Gamestracker (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Linux über USB ganz normal laufen lassen. Wie ein fest installiertes Betriebssystem*

Mit Live Creator geht eine Persistente Installation mit reservierung auf dem Stick. Bei mir jetzt 4 GB. Aber eine Persistente installation heißt für mich nicht veränderbar. 

??

gruß Felix


----------



## Bambusbar (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Linux über USB ganz normal laufen lassen. Wie ein fest installiertes Betriebssystem*

Du kannst auch einfach ganz normal per CD installieren und dann als Installationsziel den USB-Stick angeben ^^


----------



## norse (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Linux über USB ganz normal laufen lassen. Wie ein fest installiertes Betriebssystem*

nja,Vorteil von so nem Live Stick ist aber, dass er das OS mehr in den RAM lädt als bei direkt auf USB Stick installiert. Wenn du allerdings einen schnellen USB Stick / SSD USB Stick nutzt, dann kann man es natürlich auch direkt auf den Stick installieren und knut, äh gut


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Linux über USB ganz normal laufen lassen. Wie ein fest installiertes Betriebssystem*



Gamestracker schrieb:


> Aber eine Persistente installation heißt für mich nicht veränderbar.



Persistent verstehst du falsch . Normalerweise ist eine Live-Installation "volatile" (engl. für flüchtig), d.h. sämtliche Änderungen gehen, sofern nicht "persistent" (engl. für nicht flüchtig) und _extern_ gespeichert, beim Herunterfahren des OS verloren.
Diese Live-Installation speichert jedoch die Änderungen auf dem Live-Medium selbst (dem USB-Stick), du brauchst also _kein_ externes und persistentes Speichermedium. Leider sind die 4 GB recht knapp, wenn man ein paar Programme installiert.


Andere Beispiele:
RAM/Caches: volatile (Strom weg -> Daten weg)
SSD/HDD/DVD:  persistent (Strom weg - Daten bleiben erhalten)


----------



## Gamestracker (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Linux über USB ganz normal laufen lassen. Wie ein fest installiertes Betriebssystem*

HI Danke , 

das heißt wenn ich den LIVE installation mache sollte es funktionieren. 

Ach was frage ich .... gleich probieren ..  Hab ja noch zeit . Gibt erst um 19 Uhr essen


----------



## Gamestracker (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Linux über USB ganz normal laufen lassen. Wie ein fest installiertes Betriebssystem*

Es geht nicht.

Das problem sehe ich bei Ubuntu. 

Sobald ich das mit Linux Live Creator installiere. Fragt er mich beim Starten vom USB-Stick ob ich das Linux ausprobieren will oder installieren möchte.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Linux über USB ganz normal laufen lassen. Wie ein fest installiertes Betriebssystem*

Was du machen möchtest,  ist kein Live-System,  sondern du willst das OS auf dem USB-Stick installieren.  Dafür lädst du die bootable Version auf eine CD/DVD/anderer USB-Stick,  und gibst dann deinen USB-Stick als Installationsziel an.  Sollte so eigentlich gehen.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Linux über USB ganz normal laufen lassen. Wie ein fest installiertes Betriebssystem*

Mit diesem Tool und Linux Mint 16 geht es. Beim Booten von Linux Mint musst du den Persistent-Mode auswählen.

Quelle: USB-Stick, der neben mir liegt. Ich hab nach der Erstellung z.B. Eclipse mit dem Paketmanager installiert, Firefox mit Add-Ons versehen und das Erscheinungsbild geändert. Das alles ist auch nach einem Neustart noch da.


----------



## T-Drive (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Linux über USB ganz normal laufen lassen. Wie ein fest installiertes Betriebssystem*



Gamestracker schrieb:


> Es geht nicht.
> 
> Das problem sehe ich bei Ubuntu.
> 
> Sobald ich das mit Linux Live Creator installiere. Fragt er mich beim Starten vom USB-Stick ob ich das Linux ausprobieren will oder installieren möchte.


 
Es geht doch.
Das heißt beim booten immer so, also "ausprobieren " wählen und wenn du beim erstellen des Live-Cys. Platz reserviert hast auf dem Stick, kannst du auch speichern, wie es fisch^ beschrieben hat.


----------

